# Prof Remy Tribute



## bloodwood (Sep 30, 2001)

Does anybody have any thoughts on the tribute being held in PA for the Professor on Oct 6th. Is this a universal tribute on just an IMAF in house thing, and is anyone planning on attending? If anybody does attend it would be nice to get a follow up and some sort of idea where The IMAF is headed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2001)

My impression is that it is an IMAF sponcered event, but that anyone was welcome.  I may be mistaken though, as while I do recieve emails from IMAF members, I am not affiliated with that organization.

I believe there is info on the IMAF website with contact info.

Peace


----------

